# Hours how many is too many



## gregz (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello
Newbie guy here. I am in the market for a compact tractor w a loader. My thoughts so far are a JD955 or 4310 also like the ford 1620. Any suggestions on good compact tractor appreciated.
I just would like to know about hours. How many is too many. I found a pretty nice 955
with 2000 hours that is in my price range. Low hour tractors fetch big money
Tractor will only be used little on a piece of propery I own. 
Thanks in advance
gregz


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Gregz:
I have a JD 4310 and we use it a lot. It came with the FEL and I have a 4 ft. brush hog and a 4 ft. tiller. We haven't had many problems with it.

Pat


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Greg. Hours just show how much use the tractor has had, not necessarily the about of neglect, abuse or stupidity it has been put through. The key here is to factor in the hours yes, but also look at the physical condition, and test all operations on the machine for functionability. If you're not mechanically inclined, bring someone who is. You can buy a machine with 4000 hours on it that's been well maintained and leaves you smiling, while at the same time, you could buy a machine with 30 hours on it that is a total lemon.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Greg.
Have you check Kubota B models.

TB given great advice!!

If you find tractor cataches your eye,ask the owner as many question you can,also test spin..go w/your gut feelings.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say as long as it isnt abused or cobbled together, runs and doesnt leak anything it should be okay - id check all fluids cold, then hot, and drive it around and test everything on it.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

When buying S/H low hours is fine, but more importantly judge hours relative to the overall tractor condition - &, even if you know, ask the owner to show you where to check all the filters, fluids/lubricant points, it's a sure thing if he doesn't know the tractor has had scant maintenance..... similarly a fresh paint job can hide a multitude of sins.......& much panel damage is usually a sign the tractor has been abused.

Tractors if properly maintained/serviced (look for records/receipts of servicing ) & used within their size capabilities should be ok for 4000-5000hrs easily (& many more hours) without major rebuilds - I've had sub25hp's acheive 6500+ & still going strong, I've also bought s/h "good" 150hp+ tractors with over 7500hrs, conversely I've seen new tractors trashed by "weekend" amateurs at less than 1500hrs... 

Apart from the normal mechanical checks, generally:
- the "weak" points on small tractors are around the gearbox/bell housing - look for signs of repair, metal fatigue/cracks/replaced bolts, front axles - impact damage? & steering components - again impact damage/fatigure/repairs ? & the 3PL lower arm pivot rod (close the tractor & where the lower 3PL arms connect) - quite often they're bent
- check the fuel filter/bowl is clean (otherwise it's a sure sign of neglect), the air cleaner is free of dust (again of sign of signifcant neglect/potentail dusting & catastrophic failure), & signs of correct coolant in the radiator
- operate the tractor at working tempartures & check for overheating & smoth operation of all functions particularly PTO & smooth hydraulic functions
- ask if it's been used with a backhoe attachment, if so walk away (99 times out of 100, a 3PL backhoe in unskilled/semi-skilled hands will have done structural/metal fatigue damage to the tractor) 

In compact tractors:
- Try to buy something that has good parts support & a reputable/customer recommeded dealer close by (ask existing owners/neighbours in your area how they find the local dealer of the brand you're considering - most people like to chat about their equipment/ownership experience)
- If you're considering JD's which are generally excellent tractors (the models on your list have good Yanmar motors), you might also want to look at Kubota's which are equally as good (& in most markets the market leader in compact units)
- The compact Ford's are largely branded copies or based on Shibura running gear, the Shibura engine & transmission components are increasing difficult to source in my country (Australia), the situation may be different in the US
- If you're mainly doing FEL, mowing, or operations requiring lots of speed/directional changes, a hydrostatic transmision will make for easy use 

Whilst tractor operating can be fun, it can also turn into a tedious chore if you buy a "dog" that requires costly ongoing repairs & remember it is a tool of trade not a toy so don't buy on emotions........ there'll always be another one if you're patient.


----------



## JD322 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hour meters are good for telling the owner when to service the machine other than that do not trust them...Both MBTRAC and TRACTOR BEAM hit the nail on the head. Use your common sense, if i have a tractor with 6000 hours that is well cared for I will take it anyday over one with 1500 hours that was beat and misused. Compacts will go 8-10 thousand hours If you treat them right and service them. A 955 is an excellent tractor and the hydrostat is bullet proof.


----------

